
Nexus 4—two-thirds of a great phone - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2012/11/nexus-4-two-thirds-of-a-great-phone/
======
error54
I think the main problem with all of these reviews is that yes, the Nexus 4
doesn't always shine against the competition but its cost is half that of the
other phones which reviewers tend to just gloss over. As phones continue to
evolve, more emphasis should be placed on the performance per dollar aspect
rather than raw stats.

